# Yes, it's boring....another African Flower bag, green...green....



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Another bag.
As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result. 
It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty! I love it!


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't usually like a crocheted purse, but you've changed my mind. You did a fabulous job, love it!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully crafted


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

How beautiful, what a gorgeous bag, love it


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it,I have a lot of square,that I will make into a PJ case for my GD,


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

That is really beautiful. Now there is one more idea to add to my list!


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I love it too.
And I love your green, green yard.

Not green here, yet.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love your bags


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

WONDERFUL !!!!!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it. Wow!


----------



## scraps (May 6, 2014)

That is so pretty. I love the flowers


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Not boring at all. Keep them coming.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

OMG... that bag is just beautiful. Nothing boring about it at all. I love it.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Mooi hoor, en hoe maak je dat mooie koordje?

Beautiful, and how do you make that nice green strap?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

CLASSY ! luv it ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I love green -this is beautifully made. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Boring? No way, love your bags. On my to do. You have inspired me :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Very pretty...I love green...well done.....xx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is beautiful and not at all boring. Do you line it with fabric?


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

It looks so cheerful. Love it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

NOT boring...I really like this one!! Now, how many bags do I really need??!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Your bags are not boring at all, they are all unique and so attractive!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Oh, what a lovely bag. I love the design and the colours you chose are perfect.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I love it, another new items on my to do list. I really like your colors.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful bag! :thumbup:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's not boring - it's gorgeous!


----------



## greymouse (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, so I have been admiring these bags for a while. I need to make one! 

I love green and that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I really like your bag. Nice!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I think your bag is gorgeous and I love the greens. You certainly put those squares together beautifully!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> It is beautiful and not at all boring. Do you line it with fabric?


Yes, I lined it with a 100% cotton fabric. It makes the bag more solid.


----------



## Icebear (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow I think your bag is stunning. As someone who has tried and failed at chrocheting I truly admire your skill. Beautiful colours too.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

inkie said:


> Mooi hoor, en hoe maak je dat mooie koordje?
> 
> Beautiful, and how do you make that nice green strap?


The strap is an I-cord, knitted with 4 stitches.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Im not really a lover of green, but I do love the bag.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Nothing boring about that bag! Love it.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beebee said:


> I love green -this is beautifully made. What yarn did you use?


The yarn is a 100% cotton. Used hook size 3 1/2 mm.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful.....I love the colours


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is beautiful!!
I love green!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I downloaded the African Flower motif. Do you have instructions for combining the squares to make the purse?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Definitely NOT boring. The style of this bag is one of the prettiest I've seen. So well done and looks so professional. You have a real knack for combining colors and your photography is first-class.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's beautiful. I love it. You have inspired me to make one or more.Lol


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


Love your bag !! So well done


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty purse.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Such a beautiful bag,with beautiful colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

it is classy gorgeous!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love your bags! I wish I would find some time and make one for myself! They are gorgeous!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Boring?!?!? Not even! In fact, you've inspired me to start one for myself!


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Really like it, great job!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

you have inspired me to learn how to crochet!!!!!!! Your bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect colors for spring and summer. Beautiful!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Really FAR from boring. it is simply beautiful!


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is awesome! I can never buy a new purse because I can't find one I'd like....I'd buy that in a heartbeat!! If you ever want to sell it, I'll buy it!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is very pretty!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I am mad about these bags, and cannot wait to try one.
What yarn did you use for this delightful green, green, green bag, and how did you line it?
Jules


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the green - it looks lovely in your garden! Beautiful bag.


----------



## ritap (Jan 21, 2012)

Ican find the african Flower on ravelry but not the pattern for the purse. Is there another link Thank you for yout help


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I went back to Ravelry and looked at the other interpretations of the African Flower pattern. Yours is by far the prettiest. I also love the colors you chose. So crisp. Did you follow a pattern for putting the squares together to form a bag or did you just wing it? Did you ever think of selling these?


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful, on my try to do list!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work and lovely colors!


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful...and not too green for me!


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful...and not too green for me!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Sooooo nice. I prefer by far your colours than the ones in the pattern, shhhh. Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Not boring at all. Your bags are great and I love the colors. Very nice stitching.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


Beautiful, Not Boring at all...
I'll add this to make to do list..
Thanks


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

As always beautiful work. Love this bag and what gorgeous colours..Great photography..


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

No way boring, it is beautiful and the colours go so well together.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

what a wonderful bag. i just love it. you do marvelous work.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! Have you made any of the adorable animals I have seen lately? Wish I could do that.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice--and very neat work!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Love your beautiful, colorful, unique bag.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

How gorgeous. What an amazing job you did. The color combinations are fabulous. I'm sure you'll receive compliments for many years on this wonderful project.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

That is awesome!!! I love this bag - I just may have to make myself one!!! Great job, I love this pattern too!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

How beautiful. Well done.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I love it, too! Your choice of colors and their placement, as well as the green outlines of the flowers, which sets them off, works so beautifully. I even love the strap. Lovely work.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


  beautiful


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful handbag you have made it is so beautiful


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty! Not boring at all.


----------



## lynten (Mar 7, 2013)

I love this! The color combination displays vibrantly in your pictures. Excellent color arrangement and needle work. Also, your yard is beautifully groomed!!!!! I am so proud of you!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks to you, I noticed the African flower for the first time. I love seeing what you have made with it. The interesting thing is that you work with squares, and others work with hexagons. 

I'm wondering about the fiber content of the yarn you use for the bags. I need a bag an am poised to make one in blues.
OH, I see you already told us it is cotton. Thanks.

So where is the "boring"? I totally missed it!


----------



## Mamasuebess (Oct 16, 2013)

So professional!


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

greens my fav
it's a lovely bag

great setting to take pictures in


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


that is a beautiful purse...I love green!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

My thoughts exactly!


lynncarol33 said:


> I don't usually like a crocheted purse, but you've changed my mind. You did a fabulous job, love it!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, it's gorgeous! So well done!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## melitorres (Jul 30, 2013)

Very pretty. Good job


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

boring or not it's very pretty


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it! Something else for my to-do list.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

It's very green, but also, very beautiful.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I really like your bag. Just the right amount of colour to be interesting but not too loud that I couldn't use it. Really, really nice.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Not boring at all. I love your purses!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it!!! so much so I went to the Ravelry site to print it off!! uh I don't want to waste all that ink for all those pages of instrutions.. I wonder where I could find a simple pattern to print off.. hmmm I wonder if my book of crochet motifs has it and its just called something else.. I will find this pattern I think your purses are beautiful...


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love your bag, it is perfect and your detail work is amazing. Now I want to make one.


----------



## tavish (Apr 19, 2014)

I love the richness of the colors . . . what yarn did you use?


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I love the style of this bag. Do you have a pattern or did you just make it up? I really like making the African Flower blocks and would love to have a purse in this shape. Do you line it before sewing it together?


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

That is beautiful and such a nice shape.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

It's gorgeous! Beautifully made. I do love green (my favorite color), your color combination is fabulous.


----------



## TricotLily (Dec 29, 2012)

Absolutely lovely! 
How did you made the straps?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I love bags! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Far from boring, I find it stunning!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

that is sso gorgeous.nice work


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your nice comments on my bag. I'm really touched.
The bag is made with a 100% cotton yarn, hook size 3,5 mm.
The lining is cotton too. I made some pockets in it. (for safety)
The bag has 17 squares, attached by single crochet.
I first made the squares and attached them afterwards.
The lining is placed after having completed the bag.
I don't have a pattern that tells how to organize the squares, but start making the squares and organize them into the scheme you want.
My advise is to google: "schemes for crochet granny square bags". There you see some possibilities to put them together.
Thank you again! 
Good luck!
Amortje


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I love green and African flower motives and have been debating making a crocheting handbag (never done it before) so yours is very encouraging! Thanks for sharing. 

Amortje's idea of looking for granny-square schemas is excellent. Thanks!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That's really beautiful, and so roomy.


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Lovely, now I want one!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, just my colours. Not boring at all, I love it.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the colors, they are so crisp.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love it! I think I am going to make one for myself. Just beautiful. The colors are fabulous.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


Not boring at all!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I love green, and I love the bag! Your work is impeccable, the colors are beautiful.(not gaudy, just bright enough to be uplifting) Just looking at the pictures gave my spirit a lift. Thank you so much for sharing! jdp


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's gorgeous, I love it


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

I love it. I want it.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

beautiful I love it!
ayjay


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is real pretty. i love it.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Boring... NEVER!!!!
Please feel free to post many more pix of your beautiful bags!
I'm a purples gal, but I must admit, this one is my fave of the ones I've seen!
Love it!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, really nice


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I echo everyone else's comments--beautiful. The colors are just right and the shaping superb with pocketed lining--I can do that! okay another project but this is so inspiring and fairly easy crocheting.

Please post this beautiful bag on Ravelry--I don't see anything similar. This is the only posting where bags were made from African squares: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-hexagon

added later: forgot the word Stunning!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your bag is gorgeous. Thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very Pretty! I really like the colors you used in the bag.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very pretty,wish i could have it.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

So beautiful booked marked it and printed pattern out Lovely


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow that is very pretty. I would love a bag like this.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

You could easily sell your beautiful creations...just look at the market on the last 9 pages of folks coveting it. Your work is so beautiful with great color choice and placement and impeccable crocheting with style. Be proud!
 Lynn


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty ! I love green !


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the bag. You chose really great colors!!!


----------



## Emilyg (Mar 17, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!
>>>The bag, AND the Garden!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Love it. Beautiful. The green makes it so special. N


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very cheery. I like the colors you chose.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

I love it too.....it's absolutely beautiful....


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am not partial to Granny Squares, but this I like. Heck, I LOVE it!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Simply beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! Those colors are soooooo nice.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Positively beautiful, well done.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice!! Great pattern!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Never boring!!! Absolutely lovely! Great colors!! Thanks for posting your photos!! :thumbup:


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Lovely work, so bright and cheerful. Well done.


----------



## knitting fan (Mar 23, 2014)

Just gorgeous can you give the pattern I would love to give it a go. Barbara


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I am making one for myself and would like to know how you make the handles?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it's very pretty.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the green. It really pops as they are always saying on TV


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Vique said:


> I am making one for myself and would like to know how you make the handles?


For the handles I made an I-cord (4 stitches, desired lenght of the handle)
Single crochet on both sides of the I-cord. (4 sc, 1 sc inserted deeper)
The stripe in the middle is that part of the I-cord that isn't covered with single crochet stitches.
For decoration a row of slipstitches is added on both sides.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think this is the prettiest one yet. I love green and this bag feels cool like ferns and forest glades.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Vique said:


> I am making one for myself and would like to know how you make the handles?


For the handles I started with an I-cord of 4 stitches. (lenght of the handles)
Single crochets on both sides of the I-cord. ( 4 sc, 1 sc inserted deeper)
The stripe in the middle is the part of the I-cord that is left.
To decorate I made one row of slipstitches on both sides.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

TricotLily said:


> Absolutely lovely!
> How did you made the straps?


To start I made an I-cord of 4 stitches. (desired lenght of the handle)
Single crochets on both sides of the I-cord. (4 sc, 1 sc inserted in previous row)
The stripe in the centre is the part of the I-cord that wasn't covered with single crochets.
For decoration I added a row of slipstitches.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful bag. Your presentation is also very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! You have created an amazing design with the placement of the squares on the diagonal, and the blending of your colors is perfect. Love the purse handles and the closure. Normally, I don't lean toward items made with squares, but this is definitely an exception. I would purchase a purse of this design in a heartbeat.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing "boring" about that bag! Love your choices of colors and I am a big green fan! Beautiful work!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not borring! I love that African Flower square and the bag turned out really pretty! Your garden is fabulous!!! How I miss all the greenery, living here in the desert...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I can see why you love those flowers! I love them, too, and your colors are GREAT!


----------



## greymouse (Dec 29, 2013)

How big did you make your squares? It is hard to tell the size of the purse from the pics, but it seems like a good size.

Looked back at your others and I sure love them all!! so colourful.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Loverly


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

This purse is even more beautiful than the last one, if that is possible. I have been wanted to make myself a purse and would love this one. Would there be a pattern you could share


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

I love these bags...wish I could crochet! You could post these boring old bags anytime you want, judging by the number of comments, looks like they are a hit!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Another gorgeous bag with wonderful colors


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That's a really a nice bag, particular in the colors you chose.
I think it's the pale green flowers that are calling me and I will need their call.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW, it is so very beautiful. Your colour combination is great. It fits the nature background so well, green border and flowers blooming.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job...gorgeous results!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I do like green and I love your bag.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I love it, it's so pretty.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful! You will add lovely color and beauty everywhere you go. Diane


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful and not at all boring. Making one is on my list. Although green would not have been my first choice, I love the way it makes the bag look like some spots in my garden. I need to reconsider!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

RedQueen said:


> This purse is even more beautiful than the last one, if that is possible. I have been wanted to make myself a purse and would love this one. Would there be a pattern you could share


You can find some schemes for crochet granny squares bags here:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39969515415489409/


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG I love it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> I went back to Ravelry and looked at the other interpretations of the African Flower pattern. Yours is by far the prettiest. I also love the colors you chose. So crisp. Did you follow a pattern for putting the squares together to form a bag or did you just wing it? Did you ever think of selling these?


Here you can find a scheme for crochet granny square bags:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39969515415489409/
I could sell my bags, but as you know I'm in the Netherlands and we have the Euro. There is always the exchange rate between our values.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Not boring at all, it's beautiful!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info on how to make the handles!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it and would love one :thumbup:


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

It's very pretty and I love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Not boring, lovely.


----------



## Patsfan (Jul 20, 2013)

NOT boring! I LOVE it - and you chose such a wonderful color combination! Simply beautiful.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

What kinda yarn did you use I'm looking for something durable


----------



## ritap (Jan 21, 2012)

Did you find the pattern for the bag. I have looked every where


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

ritap said:


> Did you find the pattern for the bag. I have looked every where





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/39969515415489409/


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great idea for the handles, thanks for the info :-D


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## Ann2015 (Mar 3, 2014)

beautiful bag !! sure would like this pattern...thanks


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I love the green, with it the white looks crisp and the flowers 'pop.' The colors all work together seamlessly. Good job.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I love it - nice and large; all the things I could put in this bag - LOL!!!! Normally, I don't like the color of green BUT the choice of the colors you used for the flowers makes this entire bag outstanding.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

How is that boring......don't be silly! 

It is great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

What on earth do you mean , boring , they are lovely


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

amortje said:


> Another bag.
> As I love the African Flower motif, I couln't stop crocheting. So this bag was the result.
> It's very green, but if you like the green, I hope you enjoy the result.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-flower-square


Love it


----------

